# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Automatic summarization >  Summly, summarization and artificial intelligence technology, Oxford, England

## Airicist

Website - summly.com

linkedin.com/company/summly

Founder - Nick D'Aloisio

In March 2013, Summly was a acquired by Yahoo! Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Summly Introduction

Uploaded on Dec 8, 2011




> A simpler way to browse and search the web. Summarise web content into a concise and digestible format using our patent pending technology. Coming soon as an iOS application.

----------


## Airicist

What is Summly?

Published on Feb 13, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Yahoo Buys 17-Year-Old's News App Summly for $30M

Published on Mar 25, 2013




> Yahoo acquired 17-year-old Nick D'Aloisio's news app Summly for a reported $30 million dollars and will be joining the company.

----------

